# Transmission PTO question



## MikeinOH (Mar 29, 2014)

Hi I am new to tractors. My question is: Is use of a post hole digger or other impliment when you are stationary possible with transmission PTO? IE Will the PTO function with the tractor in neutral with the clutch out? Thanks.


----------



## Weegie (May 28, 2013)

Yes. Otherwise you wouldn't be able to use implements such as PTO driven log saws when the tractor is stationary and you are standing by the saw.

The PTO clutch is separate from the power train clutch. Usually operated by depressing the clutch pedal to a second stage.


----------



## Ken N Tx (Sep 20, 2003)

MikeinOH said:


> Hi I am new to tractors. My question is: Is use of a post hole digger or other impliment when you are stationary possible with transmission PTO? IE Will the PTO function with the tractor in neutral with the clutch out? Thanks.


What model tractor ???? edro:


----------



## ftorleans1 (Jul 12, 2009)

I guess it is possible for some odd set-up however, Every tractor I have used, allows PTO engagement when the trans is in neutral with clutch engaged. Another way to look at it is, Kinda hard to use the post hole digger if the tractor is moving...


----------



## MikeinOH (Mar 29, 2014)

Ok, I just wanted to make sure if I got say a Ford 8n I could still use those impliments.


----------



## smokedragon (Jun 11, 2014)

I have a ford 2N and use the PTO all the time with the tractor sitting still. Yes, if you put the tractor in neutral and let the clutch out, the PTO works just as it would while moving. The 8N would be the same.


----------

